#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Advertising >  >  Is traditional advertising like ads in newspaper and TV dead?

## Bhavya

Traditional advertising has been here for longer than online marketing because it's more trusted by people. Traditional advertising contains newspapers ads, billboards, magazines ads, TV and radio ads, posters, direct mail, flyers, and etc.

What do you think still people favour traditional advertising?

Does it have its earlier reach?

----------

